# Lahore Questions



## amandajay

I sure am glad I stumbled across this site! Everyone seems so nice and knowledgable.

I have recently been offered a pair of lahore pigeons (I don't have any other pigeons at all, but I do have a coop for them), and I realized I don't know anything about that specific breed. Here are a few questions I have:

-How well do they fly? They look big and bulky, so I wasn't sure if they're good fliers or not. Should I let them out to fly or is that a bad idea? If so, I have a pigeon trap door that's used for homers and other flying pigeons built-in to the coop, will they use this?

-Whether they fly or not, should I let them out? They're going to be strictly pets. Also, I've been told that the homing instinct is pretty much bred out of most fancy pigeons, and I wouldn't want them to get lost or hurt. And they are adult birds, although they will have a little all-wire "walk-out" so they can see all of their surroundings and gather their bearings.

-Are they difficult to breed?

-Since these pigeons are going to be pets, I would like to tame them as much as possible. They won't be exposed to other pigeons or feral birds, assuming I don't fly them. Do I still need to vaccinate them?

-I was hoping I could breed these two and hand-raise a baby to make it an indoor pet - would a lahore make a good "house pet?"

-Is there a certain size of nest box anyone's found to work better for them, since they're bigger birds?

-Are there any other differences in care, diet, behavior, etc. between lahores and homers that I should know about (aside from the care of their feathery feet)?

Thanks for any and all info, I'd really appreciate any advice at all!


----------



## TerriB

Lahores are one of the smaller Utility pigeons. They are not strong fliers nor do they have strong homing instinct. I would not let them fly free, since they would make an easy hawk victim. Could you expand your flight pen so they have more room to putter around?

It's still a good idea to get them the basic vaccinations, since infected material could be tracked in on your shoes or from wild birds flying overhead.

If you want a pet, I would recommend letting the parents raise it for the first few weeks until it is eating seed well, then take it in. At that age it is still young enough to bond if isolated from other pigeons. Lahores are lovely birds and generally have quiet, gentle dispositions. If I had more room, I would definitely have a pair of them!

A good sized nest box would be 15-18" high and deep, twice that amount wide.

You might search the show bird section of this forum for suggestions on care of muffed (feathered legs) birds. I think the perches are different, and floor bedding also.

Several of our members have Lahores and should be able to provide more information!


----------



## re lee

Lahores do not have a over sized muff. They can fly pretty good. But are not out side loft birds any more. They come in black red yellow lavender and perhaps some new colors Now days. They breed pretty well Need a large enough nest area. So if you had a pens for just breeding I would have it be about 22 inches deep 20 inches high and about 30 inches long Now for keeping them you want them to get a little exersise So think as large as you can get and make.


----------



## amandajay

Thank you TerriB and re lee for your help! You've made it much easier for me to give these birds a good home.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Goldenbars

TerriB said:


> Lahores are one of the smaller Utility pigeons. They are not strong fliers nor do they have strong homing instinct. I would not let them fly free, since they would make an easy hawk victim. Could you expand your flight pen so they have more room to putter around?
> 
> It's still a good idea to get them the basic vaccinations, since infected material could be tracked in on your shoes or from wild birds flying overhead.
> 
> If you want a pet, I would recommend letting the parents raise it for the first few weeks until it is eating seed well, then take it in. At that age it is still young enough to bond if isolated from other pigeons. Lahores are lovely birds and generally have quiet, gentle dispositions. If I had more room, I would definitely have a pair of them!
> 
> A good sized nest box would be 15-18" high and deep, twice that amount wide.
> 
> You might search the show bird section of this forum for suggestions on care of muffed (feathered legs) birds. I think the perches are different, and floor bedding also.
> 
> Several of our members have Lahores and should be able to provide more information!


I also have questions no one has answered. I have black and white Afghani pigeons. 
They are sweet mellow birds. 
They fly around the yard when I let the lofts free fly, but can I fly out hem out, as a team with my hybrids and racing birds? 
Do they home?
They certainly don't leave.
I'd love be for them to fly if only for the view and exercise..I don't want to freak then out or lose them.


----------

